# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  Se busca vendedor comisionista

## sandely

Estamos buscando vendedores comisionistas con cartera de clientes para biofertilizante orgánico certificado.
Interesados pueden escribir al e-mail: sandely@gmail.com o comunicarse al 988213835/ RPM #988213835.Temas similares: Se busca Quinua para Exportacion Se busca Uva flame seedless En Busca de ACEITE para SNACKS Se busca Palta Hass SE BUSCA PALTA HASS

----------

